# Bumper Boy derby double



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I have an older BB it appears that the batteries finally quit plus number 1 won't cock for the launch position. My question: Is this unit worth fixing?


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Yes, it is worth fixing. The bottom of the firing mechanism has a c- clamp, take a pair of snap ring pliers to take it out. The assembly has an adjustment on it. I had to adjust a brand new firing mechanism that was sent from bumper boy. Never had a problem since. The batteries can be purchased on line their are several links on previous threads.
Sean


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I might just sell it for cheap. What would be a fair price?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Margo Ellis said:


> I might just sell it for cheap. What would be a fair price?


I'll give you $1


----------



## DerrickCrews (Mar 17, 2014)

mjh345 said:


> I'll give you $1


Don't take that dollar. I have information that he may have taken that dollar from a poor lil 7 year old this weekend !!


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah. No


----------



## Blue Falcon (Feb 14, 2014)

I would be interest if you are going to sell it.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

If someone wants to make an offer knowing the issues and knowing it may or may not fix them.....


----------



## Blue Falcon (Feb 14, 2014)

Margo, can you call me 520-576-0641. I cannot send private messages yet.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Blue Falcon said:


> Margo, can you call me 520-576-0641. I cannot send private messages yet.


Go down to the "Test Forum", make a couple posts by striking random keys and you should be able to PM.


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

replaced the batteries, cleaned it up a bit, works great........thanx


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

I have the batteries replaced at Batteries Plus for very reasonable. If I recall - about 25.00 a unit. (I guess my answer was too short) There... that should do it..


----------

